# pigeon inside housing/outside/release????



## Hids (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what section to put this post in, but definitely looking for some feedback. I have had my pigeon since well, she is just over a year old. She was still a baby last year June 22nd, I believe is when I found her. So maybe like around one year and four months. Anyways. She really got to be outside alot when she was young and it was great, the weather was great. Then she had issues with her feathers, was tearing them out due to mice or lice. Which she has since recovered from with the use of a spray. Situations have been tricky with jobs and such. I had anticipated giving her some opportunities to integrate with some other pigeons, to see if she got excited and wanted to be with them. She has been around some doves in the backyard on occasion. Anyways she has been used to either staying in a room upstairs or more recently she has the main room of the downstairs to stay in when nobody is home. But this will not be an option soon, not by my choice. So I am told she will need to be in a cage when nobody is at the house. I feel really torn about this. She is a wild pigeon that has basically been cared for now since she was small. I don't like to have her around too many people. How do you think she would do in a cage for several hours during the workday?? It really tears me apart to think of puting her in a cage. I wonder if I should try to integrate her and see if she could be released with others?? There is a cage that is being checked into, it is a double mackaw cage....6ft tall, 32in deep, 64in wide. Do you think she could stay in this? I mean she would be out lots when someone is home. I am envisioning this as a temporary option. Questions, comments, suggestions????

Torn,
Heidi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Heidi, 
Your Pigeon may have a feral heritage but she really isn't a wild Pigeon at all. 
Putting her in a cage for some hours each day is a wise thing to do if no one is at home. 
Pigeons prefer long cages rather than tall ones and a cage big enough for a rabbit should be just the right size. Put a shelf across each end, a brick on the cage floor and a mirror so your bird can look at herself. The mirror helps single birds feel more content.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard of lots of people that keep their pet pigeons in a cage in the house..if you take her (i guess its a her).out alot like you said she should be fine and safe in there. they do like ledges more than round perches so a brick on the bottom and some of those chinchilla wood ledges they sell at the pet store can be added to your cage, if she is a girl and gets to wanting to lay eggs you could put a little box in there for her...some house pigeon people Im sure will give you some more pointers, but I would think she would be safer in a cage when no one is home...and also there is pigeon wear that they can wear to keep her form pooping on your furniture I think it is called pg wear. I would not let her free fly outside, she could get lost or killed by a predator as she is the only pigeon, so if you take her out in the sun which she needs, be sure it is in a predator proof cage....


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

You pigeon will be fine in a cage when you are not at home. What is important is that when you are at home you let her out and take time to interact with your bird.

Please do not consider releasing this pigeon. Although her heritage is feral......she has been raised by you and used to being indoors......she has no idea how to fend for hereself........would be easy prey for any preditor......would likely starve as she doesn't know how to forrage for food and is used to being fed by you. Worst of all........she has no fear of the worst preditor........humans!!!. There are many people that don't think or act kindly about pigeons that would do her harm.

She will be find in a cage.........just make sure she has seed, water and a perch to hang out on, while you are gone.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I know there is a difference in philosophy...free and feral vs. caged and "prisoner"...but safety and survival have to rule the day. A pet bird would be terrified if released into the open and would have a very short life expectancy. It's like my old beagle...when I come home he is sleeping inside the kennel even though the door is wide open. It is home. It is safety. It is comfort. If I dropped him in a field somehere so he could run free, after a bit all he'd do is search for home, for his "cage"... (and ME  )


----------



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

Great advice here. Have you thought about building an aviary for when the weather is warmer?


----------

